# Taking a â€˜hotâ€™ pony hunting - experiences?



## Jellymoon (15 August 2019)

I have two lovely young Connemaras, distantly related, but like chalk and cheese. One is calm and kick along, the other is nervy and very forward going. 
The one thing they do have in common is that they can be a bit whimpy about jumping, although being Connemaras, they both have ability. 

The laid back one went hunting last season, loved it, was fabulously sensible and we had a great time. He is now much less whimpy about jumping and more forward going. Hurray.

Now Iâ€™m gearing up to take the other one ðŸ˜± Heâ€™s very strong and a total stresshead, so Iâ€™m probably nuts, but I do think it would sort his jumping out. And heâ€™s terrifically scopey so I reckon I might be able to eventually join in with the crazy bunch on him! 

I will be bitting up, and I will start with hound exercise and do it all gradually. But Iâ€™m just wondering if anyone has any experiences of taking a hot headed type hunting - did it work? Or did it blow their mind and ruin them forever??


----------



## be positive (15 August 2019)

It could go either way and you really will not know until you try, if you do get started you really need to get out frequently to give them a chance to settle fully which may take the whole season or give up if the first time is a fail before the behaviour becomes more ingrained, it will be not going out often enough to settle that will be more likely to blow his mind so you really need to have the time to commit if it is required or be prepared to go home very early if it does go wrong and not try again.

i would suggest going on some fun rides, hunter trails or teamchases as well as the hound exercise, cubbing to mix things up a bit before the season starts properly and a chance to test the brakes, a strong nervy stresshead sounds like a potential nightmare so best of luck.


----------



## Upthecreek (15 August 2019)

Strong and stressy is a tricky and potentially dangerous combination. Iâ€™ve had two like this that Iâ€™ve hunted and both had different outcomes.

Iâ€™ll start with the more positive. Horse one did not enjoy the meet, he was very stressed and fidgety and I feared the worst. He was fine with the hounds, but worried about everything else. BUT once we got moving he soon settled and although strong, was under control. He jumped everything and it certainly helped his bravery and boldness. We hunted together for many seasons and it ended up being his happy place.

Horse two was actually surprisingly calm at the meet and lulled me into a false sense of security. Once we got moving he became a nightmare. No listening at all, no stopping or even slowing down when asked and he was downright dangerous because for him keeping up with the others overtook every bit of common sense he had (not much admittedly). How we made it safely to the other side of the jumps I will never know. I never hunted him again because galloping and jumping with others just blew his mind. He did turn out to be a fantastic eventer though, so it didnâ€™t ruin him forever.


----------



## honetpot (15 August 2019)

Upthecreek said:



			Strong and stressy is a tricky and potentially dangerous combination. Iâ€™ve had two like this that Iâ€™ve hunted and both had different outcomes.

Iâ€™ll start with the more positive. Horse one did not enjoy the meet, he was very stressed and fidgety and I feared the worst. He was fine with the hounds, but worried about everything else. BUT once we got moving he soon settled and although strong, was under control. He jumped everything and it certainly helped his bravery and boldness. We hunted together for many seasons and it ended up being his happy place.

Horse two was actually surprisingly calm at the meet and lulled me into a false sense of security. Once we got moving he became a nightmare. No listening at all, no stopping or even slowing down when asked and he was downright dangerous because for him keeping up with the others overtook every bit of common sense he had (not much admittedly). How we made it safely to the other side of the jumps I will never know. I never hunted him again because galloping and jumping with others just blew his mind. He did turn out to be a fantastic eventer though, so it didnâ€™t ruin him forever.
		
Click to expand...

I would echo this. As far as I am aware our old pony who was 11.2 had never hunted. At the meet he was a bit stressed an my heart was in my mouth. As they set off he was off like the clappers, there was no way he was going to be left behind. It was a childrenâ€™s meet so they came back the same way and I was ready to grab the pony and   terrified  daughter. She was smiling. He stopped when everyone else stopped. 
We had to adjust his brakes but basically he would just stand quietly at the covers napping like a donkey, but go like the clappers to keep up when they set off.She used to get teased as no one could believe he was that fast.
I think you will know quite quickly if itâ€™s going to settle, being in a herd may calm him.


----------



## Jellymoon (15 August 2019)

Thank you so much.i agree, its one of those things that could go either way, but could be the making of him. And he could be eating up those big hedges...heâ€™s that type.
I do think I might wait until next year though and spend this year preparing him with group rides, pairs XC, team chasing etc etc. I think I could blow it by throwing him in at the deep end and ruin it. Thereâ€™s no hurry.


----------



## Bernster (16 August 2019)

Sounds like a good plan OP.  Iâ€™m not bold enough to take that type out but have seen it work well and not so well with different horses so itâ€™s best to do some of that prep work to get an idea what you might be facing!


----------



## Jellymoon (16 August 2019)

Bernster. Exactly! Iâ€™m questioning whether Iâ€™m bold enough, which is why I posted - I wouldnâ€™t have needed to if I was brave enough, I would have just got on with it! 
Iâ€™ll see how he copes with some group situations first, starting with pairs hunter trials, and go from there.


----------



## millikins (16 August 2019)

Be careful. We took our very "hot" connie hunting, tried 2 or 3 I think. He was in a muck sweat from the start, very strong, very stressed and remained like that for about 2 weeks afterwards, also lost a lot of weight. Apart from the obvious that he couldn't cope with it, he almost killed my daughter by carting her over a hedge and ditch that no 14.1 pony could clear, pecking on landing where she tipped off and he kicked her in the head (by accident) as he went past. Fortunately he was unshod behind and she had a brand new hat on but she was badly concussed.


----------



## Michen (17 August 2019)

My Connie is very hot but heâ€™s not stressy or nervous, heâ€™s a very bold type and just sharp. I took him hunting and heâ€™s impressed everyone whose met him. He drag hunts and trail hunts and switches between the two. Heâ€™s a fantastic hunter (though certainly strong)

If he had a nervy disposition I donâ€™t think Iâ€™d have taken him. I remember an experienced user  on here had one and it went very badly and the horse was never the same. Connie also.


----------



## Jellymoon (18 August 2019)

millikins said:



			Be careful. We took our very "hot" connie hunting, tried 2 or 3 I think. He was in a muck sweat from the start, very strong, very stressed and remained like that for about 2 weeks afterwards, also lost a lot of weight. Apart from the obvious that he couldn't cope with it, he almost killed my daughter by carting her over a hedge and ditch that no 14.1 pony could clear, pecking on landing where she tipped off and he kicked her in the head (by accident) as he went past. Fortunately he was unshod behind and she had a brand new hat on but she was badly concussed.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I had a similar experience many years ago with a Tb I took, although he wasnâ€™t â€˜hotâ€™ at home, he was very chilled, so it came as a shock. It was on the 3rd occasion that he lost all sense and ran into a wire fence, deposited me and galloped off into the distance (thank god, bloody thing!) clearing the most enormous gate in the process. Someone brought him back to me, in a white lather with his eyes rolling in his head, saying â€˜if you hop back on quickly we can catch them up!â€™ Erm, no thanks, Iâ€™ll take him home!!

So I guess itâ€™s a repeat if that psychologically damaging experience Iâ€™d rather avoid ðŸ˜‚ 

Iâ€™m not sure mine has the brain to cope with it. And heâ€™s fearful and runs rather than being bold and running, if you get my meaning.

I think they can surprise you and take to it really well, but i think itâ€™s probably too much of a risk with this boy. At my age. With kids etc.


----------



## Jellymoon (18 August 2019)

Michen said:



			My Connie is very hot but heâ€™s not stressy or nervous, heâ€™s a very bold type and just sharp. I took him hunting and heâ€™s impressed everyone whose met him. He drag hunts and trail hunts and switches between the two. Heâ€™s a fantastic hunter (though certainly strong)

If he had a nervy disposition I donâ€™t think Iâ€™d have taken him. I remember an experienced user  on here had one and it went very badly and the horse was never the same. Connie also.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh, you lucky thing, he sounds awesome.
Mine is of a very nervy disposition, and his default mode is to run. Heâ€™s not actually sharp, heâ€™d be horrified if I fell off, just fearful and tense which makes him sometimes very strong.
I donâ€™t think heâ€™s the right type to take, do you!

Oh well, Iâ€™ve got the calm one to take, he loves it and is super safe.


----------



## Michen (18 August 2019)

Jellymoon said:



			Ooh, you lucky thing, he sounds awesome.
Mine is of a very nervy disposition, and his default mode is to run. Heâ€™s not actually sharp, heâ€™d be horrified if I fell off, just fearful and tense which makes him sometimes very strong.
I donâ€™t think heâ€™s the right type to take, do you!

Oh well, Iâ€™ve got the calm one to take, he loves it and is super safe.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s fantastic and everyone told me I was mad to take him hunting as he was so hot and preciously explosive. It was actually the making of him but with yours it sounds like it could do real damage mentally if it does go wrong. 

If you do try, I went on either hound exercise or cubbing twice a week for a month with mine. It was boring and meant some ridiculous early starts but it was well worth the effort.


----------



## Templebar (20 August 2019)

I would say if you want to try then it may be the making of him but think it sounds sensible if you want to leave it a year and get him out in some more controlled situations first. Maybe worth a try doing the hound exercise and cubbing at least the first month though with the idea that it might be boring enough that he will assess and understand and not get too hyped up. Might give you an idea of what he will be like, though as with above some very early starts.


----------



## Nudibranch (22 August 2019)

If you're going to go for it, once you've started you need to keep going until he settles. I have one who was probably hunted once or twice but then quit, and her mind is completely blown by hounds now. I took her once and decided it wasn't worth it at her age and with what I need her to do. 

Definitely start with fun rides asap and then autumn hunting.


----------



## Michen (22 August 2019)

Nudibranch said:



			If you're going to go for it, once you've started you need to keep going until he settles. I have one who was probably hunted once or twice but then quit, and her mind is completely blown by hounds now. I took her once and decided it wasn't worth it at her age and with what I need her to do.

Definitely start with fun rides asap and then autumn hunting.
		
Click to expand...

FWIW I would not take Boggle on a fun ride but he drag/trail hunts fantastically.


----------



## Boulty (25 August 2019)

On paper taking my Welsh D was an insane idea.  He could be an explosive numpty when over stimulated (fun rides tended to bring out this side of him!), was capable of spooking mid-gallop & prone to napping. He was generally at his boldest & most sensible when hunting. I think the number of horses all going in the same direction made him feel safe.  He could be strong if you let him be (& I had serious brake failure when I tried taking him whilst I had flu & he realised I wasnâ€™t on the ball so had enormous fun overtaking most of the field from somewhere near the back... a 14.2 pony just shouldnâ€™t be able to out-gallop ex racers! He was fine next time out though if a little smug) but if you were firm with him about where he was expected to stay then after 30 minutes you could pretty much leave him to it.  

We only ever went with bloodhounds & only maybe once a month/ couple of months as we did other things too & obv the weather & cancellations due to ground came into it but it was definitely his favourite thing. 

Sadly lost him a few months ago ðŸ˜¢


----------



## Shay (26 August 2019)

We've had both.  For most hunting - and sticking with it - is the making of then.  First time they are chilled because they don't know what is coming.  2nd, 3rd, 4th etc they are really wired because it is so much fun.  But most figure out that they can't be too gung ho and calm down.  If you think of in in ecological terms they would be using too much energy on nothing so they do actually stop. But there is a very small minority who really don't.  Some - the rider is scared so holds the horse back so they don't learn to self regulate. In which case get someone more experience to hunt them.  But some just really don't get it.  We had a totally wonderful ISH SJ'er who we wanted to re-set to event once my daughter turned 16 and could not longer do BS Juniors.  He just really never got it and got progressively more dangerous (XC as well) We sold him to a family in Sweden where he took his place on the Swedish FEI pony team.  But he was one out of - I don't know 12, 13? - who we didn't manage to hunt.  Now DD specializes in taking the over excited sort -inclusing swapping off her perfect Connie Hunter if there are young folk out over horsed.

The vast majority do settle - you just need to choose the right days (The secretary can help) and persist.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (27 August 2019)

Michen said:



			FWIW I would not take Boggle on a fun ride but he drag/trail hunts fantastically.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, why not Michen? Can guess because all the horses go at different paces on a funride? Saying that I found hunting easier than the last funride I went on with my gelding. Because everyone stays together, on funrides they gallop past you in random groups etc.


----------



## asmp (27 August 2019)

I once stupidly offered to nanny a youngster while on mine as they were cubbing about 500m away from our yard.  Although mine had been hunting with my daughter (who has more guts than me), he was a total prat.  It didn't help that although it was cubbing, as soon as we got in the first field everyone just galloped off.  I then found while waiting around just how fast mine can go backwards!  Needless to say the youngster was impeccably behaved and totally showed mine up.


----------



## Michen (27 August 2019)

ForbiddenHorse said:



			Out of interest, why not Michen? Can guess because all the horses go at different paces on a funride? Saying that I found hunting easier than the last funride I went on with my gelding. Because everyone stays together, on funrides they gallop past you in random groups etc.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that. Boggle will leave the field politely when asked, hang back etc, go up front. He knows the rules and is impeccable out hunting. But he can be a real twit when hacking! I donâ€™t know why but I feel like a fun ride would blur the lines for him.. sort of like a no mans land!

Of course a well mannered horse should be well mannered all the time but Boggle is..Boggle. 


ForbiddenHorse said:



			Out of interest, why not Michen? Can guess because all the horses go at different paces on a funride? Saying that I found hunting easier than the last funride I went on with my gelding. Because everyone stays together, on funrides they gallop past you in random groups etc.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## L&M (5 September 2019)

My stress head connie flipped out hunting - no brakes whatsoever and felt like he would have run through barbed wire if spooked, with no sense of self preservation.  Fortunatley a non jumping autumn meet, as don't think he would have even registered a jump until it was too late!

Got worse and worse as the meet went on, kept him out in the hope he would settle but didn't work. He then went over the breast bar of the lorry on our return.......never again.

Weirdly he had hunted in a previous home, but always with at least one field mate - just couldn't cope on his own, and eventually sold him as such an anxious/high maintenance type.

Conversley, my 2 best hunters have been connie x's..........but would never have another pure one after the above experience.

Good luck, and just bare in mind the rest of the field - if he starts upsetting others take him straight home - which is what I should have done with mine!!!


----------



## Michen (6 September 2019)

L&M said:



			My stress head connie flipped out hunting - no brakes whatsoever and felt like he would have run through barbed wire if spooked, with no sense of self preservation.  Fortunatley a non jumping autumn meet, as don't think he would have even registered a jump until it was too late!

Got worse and worse as the meet went on, kept him out in the hope he would settle but didn't work. He then went over the breast bar of the lorry on our return.......never again.

Weirdly he had hunted in a previous home, but always with at least one field mate - just couldn't cope on his own, and eventually sold him as such an anxious/high maintenance type.

Conversley, my 2 best hunters have been connie x's..........but would never have another pure one after the above experience.

Good luck, and just bare in mind the rest of the field - if he starts upsetting others take him straight home - which is what I should have done with mine!!!
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest why would you write off a breed based on that experience with one pure Connie? Could have been a TB, or a cob, or a warm blood etc 

Just curious- not a dig!


----------



## Antw23uk (12 September 2019)

I came in here ready to write a similar post OP. I have a very forward going hot headed tank of a mare who is more bold and brave BUT just so sharp and forward I struggle hacking her and being a 'happy hacker' she does lots of it and never changes! I no longer take her to fun rides, they just blow her brains and they are horrendously NOT fun!

I'm thinking of going out with the Farmers Bloodhounds a few times before opening meet just to see if it will be the making of her but to be honest what I think I will make is a monster! So torn right now because she needs a direction (clearly happy hacking and the occasional RC thing is not enough) and if its hunting then so be it (I really don't fancy trying endurance) but its just deciding if I want to die or not really!


----------



## Michen (12 September 2019)

Antw23uk said:



			I came in here ready to write a similar post OP. I have a very forward going hot headed tank of a mare who is more bold and brave BUT just so sharp and forward I struggle hacking her and being a 'happy hacker' she does lots of it and never changes! I no longer take her to fun rides, they just blow her brains and they are horrendously NOT fun!

I'm thinking of going out with the Farmers Bloodhounds a few times before opening meet just to see if it will be the making of her but to be honest what I think I will make is a monster! So torn right now because she needs a direction (clearly happy hacking and the occasional RC thing is not enough) and if its hunting then so be it (I really don't fancy trying endurance) but its just deciding if I want to die or not really! 

Click to expand...

I think it depends on what kind of hot. Hot and bold and just getting on with life or hot and nervous? Mine is the former, bold as brass and hunting was the making of him. Wouldnâ€™t take a fiery nervous one though I donâ€™t think.


----------



## Jellymoon (13 September 2019)

Michen said:



			I think it depends on what kind of hot. Hot and bold and just getting on with life or hot and nervous? Mine is the former, bold as brass and hunting was the making of him. Wouldnâ€™t take a fiery nervous one though I donâ€™t think.
		
Click to expand...




Antw23uk said:



			I came in here ready to write a similar post OP. I have a very forward going hot headed tank of a mare who is more bold and brave BUT just so sharp and forward I struggle hacking her and being a 'happy hacker' she does lots of it and never changes! I no longer take her to fun rides, they just blow her brains and they are horrendously NOT fun!

I'm thinking of going out with the Farmers Bloodhounds a few times before opening meet just to see if it will be the making of her but to be honest what I think I will make is a monster! So torn right now because she needs a direction (clearly happy hacking and the occasional RC thing is not enough) and if its hunting then so be it (I really don't fancy trying endurance) but its just deciding if I want to die or not really! 

Click to expand...

I get where youâ€™re coming from! I have had two horses who it was â€˜the making ofâ€™, for different reasons, so Iâ€™m very much a fan of taking them. However, I just donâ€™t think I dare take this particular one, I just donâ€™t think he has the brain for it. I am going to start one of my other ones though, who I think could be sensible enough, and it might just be her thing. I also canâ€™t get my head around endurance - no jumps!! And I like the social of hunting and camaraderie. Iâ€™m going to start her on hound exercise with the local drag hunt, and if that goes well, Autumn hunting.
As Michen said, thereâ€™s a big difference between hot and brave and hot and nervous. Mine stressy Connie is very scopey and athletic, but not brave at all and will stop at any jumps heâ€™s worried about. I was thinking about hunting him as an instructor said to me, hunting would probably sort of his jumping fears, if you are brave enough to take him! Which I donâ€™t think I am, at least not this season. Heâ€™s nervous of everything and everyone and he also runs when heâ€™s scared. Not a great recipe. He does like dogs though and enjoys hacking with mine!!


----------



## elliesweet (13 September 2019)

I took my ex racer last year and although it was lots of fun and she was mega mega bold she was also super strong and worked up .it took me 4 months to calm her down once the season finished every time she went out in a group she jogged and became very stressed. I have decided not to take her back this year because although i think she would settle with time I want to event her next season and cant afford for her to get worked up every time she see's the trailer because she thinks she is going hunting.


----------



## elliesweet (13 September 2019)

Jellymoon said:



			I get where youâ€™re coming from! I have had two horses who it was â€˜the making ofâ€™, for different reasons, so Iâ€™m very much a fan of taking them. However, I just donâ€™t think I dare take this particular one, I just donâ€™t think he has the brain for it. I am going to start one of my other ones though, who I think could be sensible enough, and it might just be her thing. I also canâ€™t get my head around endurance - no jumps!! And I like the social of hunting and camaraderie. Iâ€™m going to start her on hound exercise with the local drag hunt, and if that goes well, Autumn hunting.
As Michen said, thereâ€™s a big difference between hot and brave and hot and nervous. Mine stressy Connie is very scopey and athletic, but not brave at all and will stop at any jumps heâ€™s worried about. I was thinking about hunting him as an instructor said to me, hunting would probably sort of his jumping fears, if you are brave enough to take him! Which I donâ€™t think I am, at least not this season. Heâ€™s nervous of everything and everyone and he also runs when heâ€™s scared. Not a great recipe. He does like dogs though and enjoys hacking with mine!!
		
Click to expand...


if you do want to try him I would suggest doing the hound exercise like you said and also find out if you can be part of the trail laying I found that worked really well with one of mine is its a slower start rather than 0 - 100 in a instant its also just the two of you to start with then you join the rest of the group later on.


----------



## Antw23uk (13 September 2019)

elliesweet said:



			I took my ex racer last year and although it was lots of fun and she was mega mega bold she was also super strong and worked up .it took me 4 months to calm her down once the season finished every time she went out in a group she jogged and became very stressed. I have decided not to take her back this year because although i think she would settle with time I want to event her next season and cant afford for her to get worked up every time she see's the trailer because she thinks she is going hunting.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I get that, its taken weeks for my mare to settle after a 'fun' ride blew her brains and I think there is potential for this to do the same! I think I will kick myself if I don't try so will take her out SJing in the morning and see how she is. I just don't want to be the type of person who avoids things and slowly starts to change because my horse is dictating what I can and cant do â€¦ I always think those people are silly but actually I am starting to see how it can happen. I don't want to be one of those who cant do this or cant do that because the horse cant/ wont cope with it â€¦ that's infuriating!


----------



## elliesweet (16 September 2019)

Antw23uk said:



			Yeah I get that, its taken weeks for my mare to settle after a 'fun' ride blew her brains and I think there is potential for this to do the same! I think I will kick myself if I don't try so will take her out SJing in the morning and see how she is. I just don't want to be the type of person who avoids things and slowly starts to change because my horse is dictating what I can and cant do â€¦ I always think those people are silly but actually I am starting to see how it can happen. I don't want to be one of those who cant do this or cant do that because the horse cant/ wont cope with it â€¦ that's infuriating! 

Click to expand...

Yeah it is hard and if that's really what you want to use them for then they will eventually get used to it, but for me it just wasn't worth her getting worked up about when i have other horses i can hunt. I really struggle with her weight as well so the slightest bit of stress make her tucked up and drop weight so I have to take her mental well being in t to account over my own wants.


----------



## Hormonal Filly (17 September 2019)

Its funny how different they are. There a gelding on our yard that is 25. Chilled as a cucumber around the yard but sees that trailer and gets so worked up as he thinks hes hunting. If hes hunted a couple of hours, he sometimes won't eat for several days as he gets SO excited.

Then there is mine. I wouldn't say he was 'hot' but could be at times.. typically has one hoof on the panic button and the other on world domination.
Never hunted in our lifes. Decided to go out on Christmas Eve hunt with over 100 horses. He behaved impeccability.. he was strong, but perfect. We had to all fit through a small gate, only enough room for 1 horse a time and out the other side they were all galloping off. He patiently stood waiting while some reared vertical, span and turned into crazy lunatics and we were one of the last to go. After a few hours hunting once we went back to the box, he was chilled, returned home completely calm like nothing had happened.

On a funride he is different, much more strong and 'hot' but hunting he seemed to really settle and enjoy himself in a 'pack' as such.


----------



## Michen (17 September 2019)

ForbiddenHorse said:



			Its funny how different they are. There a gelding on our yard that is 25. Chilled as a cucumber around the yard but sees that trailer and gets so worked up as he thinks hes hunting. If hes hunted a couple of hours, he sometimes won't eat for several days as he gets SO excited.

Then there is mine. I wouldn't say he was 'hot' but could be at times.. typically has one hoof on the panic button and the other on world domination.
Never hunted in our lifes. Decided to go out on Christmas Eve hunt with over 100 horses. He behaved impeccability.. he was strong, but perfect. We had to all fit through a small gate, only enough room for 1 horse a time and out the other side they were all galloping off. He patiently stood waiting while some reared vertical, span and turned into crazy lunatics and we were one of the last to go. After a few hours hunting once we went back to the box, he was chilled, returned home completely calm like nothing had happened.

On a funride he is different, much more strong and 'hot' but hunting he seemed to really settle and enjoy himself in a 'pack' as such.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of them are like that the first time and the third time is a different story!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (17 September 2019)

Michen said:



			Lots of them are like that the first time and the third time is a different story!
		
Click to expand...

A few have said that, eeek. It was really expensive, so not sure if I'll be able to afford to go again even on a week day. It was my Christmas present.


----------



## alexomahony (28 October 2019)

My connie is very nervy, spooky and gets stressed easily, however, in a group he is fantastic and out hunting he is the perfect gent - fast, and can be strong, but never stupid. Hack him out alone, and you'd never think of taking him! 

My Welsh D is lovely when we're on the move, but he gets super excited when stood - he can get quite naughty, but when we're on the move, he doesn't pull, is very slow and sensible. Because of how he is when we're stood, I would not let anyone else hunt him, but a toddler could hunting him when on the move!


----------

